# Sen. Paul! How do you feel about COVID-19 funding now?



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.axios.com/rand-paul-coronavirus-847b3df1-92bc-4ee6-833b-952d16f3ee3f.html
"Paul, a licensed physician and notorious deficit hawk, was the only senator to vote against a bipartisan $8 billion deal to provide emergency coronavirus funding earlier this month."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Couldn't happen to a nicer human.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Here to rub it in huh? Well Rand is sick and let's hope as a fellow human being, he gets better.

Hate knows no bounds.

Want to bet, his values will still endure.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here to rub it in huh? Well Rand is sick and let's hope as a fellow human being who he gets better.
> 
> Hate knows no bounds


Want to take a bet on whether he sticks to his "principles", or accepts the benefits of that funding package?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd like to think I'm a good human being but there's a part if me that would like to see the legislative and executive branches of the government all get it, screw parties, they are all out for themselves not our country.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Want to take a bet on whether he sticks to his "principles", or accepts the benefits of that funding package?


I'm against the aid that's coming, but I will cash that check, and STILL be against the cash bailouts going to every American myself.

Hard to you to believe that what is best for one self-intrests at the cost of others is not moraly right.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Hard to you to believe that what is best for one self-intrests at the cost of others is not moraly right.


Say what?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Say what?


Exactly.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Exactly.


Try it again: what you said was not a sentence in English.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'd like to think I'm a good human being but there's a part if me that would like to see the legislative and executive branches of the government all get it, screw parties, they are all out for themselves not our country.


That is why we DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO MEDICAL EQUIPMENT WE NEED !

OUR GOVERNMENT ALLOWED IT ALL TO BE MADE ELSEWHERE !

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN !

MAKE THINGS IN AMERICA !


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Hope he gets well so we can ridicule him further in the future.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TCar said:


> Hope he gets well so we can ridicule him further in the future.


That's the spirit!
I would say the same if Bernie Sanders got sick &#128521;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> https://www.axios.com/rand-paul-coronavirus-847b3df1-92bc-4ee6-833b-952d16f3ee3f.html
> "Paul, a licensed physician and notorious deficit hawk, was the only senator to vote against a bipartisan $8 billion deal to provide emergency coronavirus funding earlier this month."


That is one Republican I don't like! GOOD!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> https://www.axios.com/rand-paul-coronavirus-847b3df1-92bc-4ee6-833b-952d16f3ee3f.html
> "Paul, a licensed physician and notorious deficit hawk, was the only senator to vote against a bipartisan $8 billion deal to provide emergency coronavirus funding earlier this month."


I'm sure he'll get better, just like 99.99% of everybody who gets the virus. Just like 99.9999% of everyone who gets . . . the flu.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ... they are all out for themselves not our country.


Of course they are. How/why do you think they get elected and kept in office? It's all those special interest groups and PACs, with wealthy big-business owners hiding behind them. "We the people" are not governing this nation, big business and the wealthy govern it and OWN it-- and have been for decades.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So basically Senator Paul tested positive for a case of the flu. Big deal.

It's flu season and February is peak flu month and the flu season lasts into May every year.

Much ado about nothing. I still have not met a single person in the last 2 months that has been sick.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So basically Senator Paul tested positive for a case of the flu. Big deal.
> 
> It's flu season and February is peak flu month and the flu season lasts into May every year.
> 
> Much ado about nothing. I still know not a single person in the last 2 months that has been sick.


No, he tested positive for the COVID-19 virus. As explained in countless other posts in other threads, it is not the normal seasonal flu. It is more contagious and more deadly. Get your facts straight.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> No, he tested positive for the COVID-19 virus. As explained in countless other posts in other threads, it is not the normal seasonal flu. It is more contagious and more deadly. Get your facts straight.


It's not even as bad as the common flu.

The common flu kills 55,572 each year. That's 153 people each day.

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/leading-causes-of-death.htm
Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672

This covid virus garbage has barely killed 400 people in 2 months. Big ****ing deal.

As I said before, this covid virus is puny compared to the common flu.

They are both viruses however the common flu is much more severe and the flu season hits us much harder than this puny covid virus garbage.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Want to take a bet on whether he sticks to his "principles", or accepts the benefits of that funding package?


Sticks to his principles, he's not going to miss any paychecks.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's not even as bad as the common flu.
> 
> The common flu kills 55,572 each year. That's 153 people each day.
> 
> ...


Read my post again, and this time pay better attention to it.

First and foremost, I correctly stated that he tested positive for the COVID-19 virus, which your numbers and statistics do not counter in any way. COVID-19 is not the same as the common seasonal flu.

Second, I stated that the COVID-19 virus is more contagious, which it is, meaning you will spread it to more people than the flu. See graphic below, and do your own unbiased research. COVID-19 is twice as contagious as the common seasonal flu according to some studies, and even more according to others. In addition, there are ongoing studies that further suggest COVID-19 might even be airborne, which the common seasonal flu is not.

And finally, I stated that the COVID-19 virus is more deadly, which it is. Your statistics mean nothing, because you're comparing the number of dead in one year from the common seasonal flu (which has been going on for ever) with the number of dead from COVID-19 (which is BRAND SPANKING NEW and it is still spreading like wildfire). The common seasonal flu virus has a mortality rate of around 0.1% whereas the mortality rate of the COVID-19 virus is 10 to 35 times higher. And again, COVID-19 is STILL spreading, which means people will continue to die as time goes on. You said it yourself: 400 dead in 2 months (which is close but not quite right), so give this new virus more time to spread past the "2 months" we've already had, and the number of dead will multiply as this new phenomenon keeps on spreading.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Read my post again, and this time pay better attention to it.
> 
> First and foremost, I correctly stated that he tested positive for the COVID-19 virus, which your numbers and statistics do not counter in any way. COVID-19 is not the same as the common seasonal flu.
> 
> ...


400 people dead in 2 months vs 153 each and every day makes it clear that the common flu is 10 times more deadly than this Covid19 garbage...if you don't want to accept the facts that's on you.

I don't care how many people supposedly catch this weak ass Covid19 garbage since 1) rarely dies anyone even show any symptoms or is affected by it and 2) it only kills people already susceptible to dying from the flu.

Rarely does anyone actually know someone that has this weak ass Covid19 garbage.

Case closed.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 400 people dead in 2 months vs 153 each and every day makes it clear that the common flu is 10 times more deadly than this Covid19 garbage...if you don't want to accept the facts that's on you.
> 
> I don't care how many people supposedly catch this weak ass Covid19 garbage since 1) rarely dies anyone even show any symptoms or is affected by it and 2) it only kills people already susceptible to dying from the flu.
> 
> ...


&#127942;You have won the stupid trophy. Keep displaying it proudly.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> &#127942;You have won the stupid trophy. Keep displaying it proudly.


stupid is believing that 153 dead per day(common flu) is more than 9 people dead per day(Covid19)

don't let me mislead you with the facts though


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> stupid is believing that 153 dead per day(common flu) is more than 9 people dead per day(Covid19)
> 
> don't let me mislead you with the facts though


You just don't get it. You are trying to compare the record of a sports team that has been playing for 100 years to an expansion team that just started this season.Also,I don't have to know a coal miner that died in a mine collapse to know that coal miners die in a collapse.I also don't have to know a person that died of kidney failure to know that people die of kidney failure. Don't ask me if I know someone that died of Covid19. I don't have to travel to Italy on an infected aircraft to know people are dying over there. You get on the plane and go look for yourself.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You just don't get it. You are trying to compare the record of a sports team that has been playing for 100 years to an expansion team that just started this season.Also,I don't have to know a coal miner that died in a mine collapse to know that coal miners die in a collapse.I also don't have to know a person that died of kidney failure to know that people die of kidney failure. Don't ask me if I know someone that died of Covid19. I don't have to travel to Italy on an infected aircraft to know people are dying over there. You get on the plane and go look for yourself.


covid19 has been around for months and ut gas only killed 400 people in the US

the common flu is a seasoned veteran that routinely kills 153 people each day


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> stupid is believing that 153 dead per day(common flu) is more than 9 people dead per day(Covid19)
> 
> don't let me mislead you with the facts though


No, stupid is comparing apples to oranges and expecting meaningful results.

It is obvious you have absolutely no understanding of one simple yet major concept that is involved here: the common seasonal flu has SATURATED the planet for decades if not for ever, therefore we can easily and methodically and pragmatically create and utilize and rely on daily/monthly/yearly/etc statistics, however COVID-19 is a new virus (hence its name, novel coronavirus) that has been spreading for only a few months and is still spreading, and given more time to flourish and spread (it is more contagious than common seasonal flu) it will catch up to and surpass the daily mortality statistics of the common seasonal flu.

The simple statistic that COVID-19 is 10 to 35 TIMES more deadly than the common seasonal flu stands on its own, and should be where the proverbial buck stops.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> No, stupid is comparing apples to oranges and expecting meaningful results.
> 
> It is obvious you have absolutely no understanding of one simple yet major concept that is involved here: the common seasonal flu has SATURATED the planet for decades if not for ever, therefore we can easily and methodically and pragmatically create and utilize and rely on daily/monthly/yearly/etc statistics, however COVID-19 is a new virus (hence its name, novel coronavirus) that has been spreading for only a few months and is still spreading, and given more time to flourish and spread (it is more contagious than common seasonal flu) it will catch up to and surpass the daily mortality statistics of the common seasonal flu.
> 
> The simple statistic that COVID-19 is 10 to 35 TIMES more deadly than the common seasonal flu stands on its own, and should be where the proverbial buck stops.


it's had 3 months or more to "catch up and surpass" the numbers you are trying to hide from and it still hasn't

you act like Covid19 just came out yesterday


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's had 3 months or more to "catch up and surpass" the numbers you are trying to hide from and it still hasn't












Whatever you say. Stick to your blissful ideas. And stay 25 feet away from me at all times.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 435637
> 
> 
> Whatever you say. Stick to your blissful ideas. And stay 25 feet away from me at all times.


i couldn't care any less if someone got in my car and had a cough...it would be like the 1 out of 10 peoole that normally get in my car and I don't get sick from in my 5 years doing rideshare

unlike you I don't scare easily

now if people in my area were not only getting sick left and right but were actually being admitted AND were dying, then I'd be scared

but since that is not happening in any way, shape, or form, I'm not scared


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

If Covid19 gave you Zika dick, we'd all be in foxholes.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here to rub it in huh? Well Rand is sick and let's hope as a fellow human being, he gets better.
> 
> Hate knows no bounds.
> 
> Want to bet, his values will still endure.


Yes he is sick. He will be fine. Hope it will change his mind and vote for the bill .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes he is sick. He will be fine. Hope it will change his mind and vote for the bill .


It already passed _without_ his support. Try to keep up.



Mash Ghasem said:


> No, stupid is comparing apples to oranges and expecting meaningful results.
> 
> It is obvious you have absolutely no understanding of one simple yet major concept that is involved here: the common seasonal flu has SATURATED the planet for decades if not for ever, therefore we can easily and methodically and pragmatically create and utilize and rely on daily/monthly/yearly/etc statistics, however COVID-19 is a new virus (hence its name, novel coronavirus) that has been spreading for only a few months and is still spreading, and given more time to flourish and spread (it is more contagious than common seasonal flu) it will catch up to and surpass the daily mortality statistics of the common seasonal flu.
> 
> The simple statistic that COVID-19 is 10 to 35 TIMES more deadly than the common seasonal flu stands on its own, and should be where the proverbial buck stops.


It's quite remarkable that some morons are still trying to argue that there's nothing to worry about because the real mortality rate for COVID-19 has been exaggerated. They're really arguing about something that doesn't exist.

The truth is that there is no immutable, _fixed_ mortality rate for COVID-19: the mortality rate is simply the percentage of people who die after having a confirmed diagnosis. _That is completely dependent on what medical treatments are available to that population at that time_.

If a complete, 100% effective treatment were to be discovered tomorrow, and it were easily available to everyone, the mortality rate would very quickly become 0%. On the other hand, if it is extremely expensive and extremely time consuming to produce and distribute, it won't matter that we have discovered a 100% effective cure to those who have no access to it. So, what's the "true" mortality rate then? _It depends completely on where you are and what's available to you_. There's _no such thing_ as a "_true_ mortality rate".

The real question to ask is "what will the mortality rate be in the US once all the ICU beds are completely filled, and no effective treatment is available?" That's the current situation in Italy, and why hundreds and hundreds are dying there everyday now.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow you people are simply awful. Senator Paul is my favorite senator just like his father was and along with Thomas Massie they are the only true conservatives left in the senate. I suspect foul play and wonder how many other fiscal conservative will suddenly “test positive” so they can be gotten rid of. 

There’s no reason that he should vote for the bill. It’s not going to change his mind because he gets sick. Maybe some of you should have saved some money for a rainy day instead of relying on the government to help you. Should have bought more Non perishable food instead of that new car for Ubering or that flat screen TV. 

In WW2 nobody got a bailout, and we had even less debt than we do right now. In fact, business failed, women went to fill their husbands jobs in factories, and taxes tripled to pay for the war! Who wants their taxes to go up to pay for all these bailouts? Before the war there was no middle income tax. After the war it was all middle class paying for those planes and tanks. You’ll get that $1000 today, and next year when Biden takes over assuming he doesn’t die of corona virus and Bernie holds out (a good reason he should stay in) he will increase taxes on everybody! You’ll spend that way more than $1000 next year on increased food and taxes! 

The people support the government; the government can never support the people!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It already passed _without_ his support. Try to keep up.
> 
> 
> It's quite remarkable that some morons are still trying to argue that there's nothing to worry about because the real mortality rate for COVID-19 has been exaggerated. They're really arguing about something that doesn't exist.
> ...


Relax Johnny, I am not glued on the tv. Jeez.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Relax Johnny, I am not glued on the tv. Jeez.


I don't know what he's talking about"passed without him." No bill has passed yet. I'm keeping up.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't know what he's talking about"passed without him." No bill has passed yet. I'm keeping up.


I was wondering because I got no notifications on my phone. From my news app.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Relax Johnny, I am not glued on the tv. Jeez.


_It was stated perfectly clearly in the OP_. Maybe you shouldn't bother responding to a thread if you can't be bothered actually reading the thread. If you can't understand the OP, then that's a completely different, and probably unsolvable, problem.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> _It was stated perfectly clearly in the OP_. Maybe you shouldn't bother responding to a thread if you can't be bothered actually reading the thread. If you can't understand the OP, then that's a completely different, and probably unsolvable, problem.


Shut it. You are annoying me .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Shut it. You are annoying me .


That's a shame. I guess I'll just have to "shut it" because you said so.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That's a shame. I guess I'll just have to "shut it" because you said so.


Yes, I am the queen. Lol

in all seriousness , I did read the thread and the link you posted. Then you said they passed the bill and I was not aware of that . All I know is no bill has been passed becauseboth parties are fighting. That is all . Have a Nice day


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Wow you people are simply awful. Senator Paul is my favorite senator just like his father was


Ron Paul was not a Senator. I respect Paul the elder even though I don't agree with him on things. Paul the younger is just a dunce. Even so I don't want him dead (except in the bearish sense that I want all humans dead), I want his chastened by painful experience.



> The people support the government; the government can never support the people!


The people aren't very good at solving the problem of a collapse in aggregate demand, especially when the populist knee-jerk reaction is protectionism. The Paulist Revolution seems to lack that understanding.

That said, there are a lot of half-Keynesians in government--not too many full Keynesians.

https://www.thebalance.com/keynesian-economics-theory-definition-4159776


> Keynes advocated deficit spending during the contractionary phase of the business cycle. But in recent years, politicians have used it even during the expansionary phase. President Bush's deficit spending in 2006 and 2007 increased the debt. It also helped create a boom that led to the 2007 financial crisis. President Trump is increasing the debt (bear's edit: not only the debt, but the deficit, leading to an acceleration of increase in debt) during stable economic growth. That will also lead to a boom-and-bust cycle.


Yup.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Wow you people are simply awful. Senator Paul is my favorite senator just like his father was and along with Thomas Massie they are the only true conservatives left in the senate. I suspect foul play and wonder how many other fiscal conservative will suddenly "test positive" so they can be gotten rid of.


You'd better get back on your meds.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You'd better get back on your meds.


I'm young and healthy I don't take meds. You'll all be taking whatever medicine the gov gives you soon enough. Do you love Big Brother yet?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i like rand paul personally, but he's as wrong about this as a spring breaker in florida.

he's right to be careful about spending as printing money dilutes money and makes it less valuable. people need to understand this bc you can only kick the can down the road so far before the whole thing falls apart as we have started to realize in the last decade or two.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here to rub it in huh? Well Rand is sick and let's hope as a fellow human being, he gets better.
> 
> Hate knows no bounds.
> 
> Want to bet, his values will still endure.


He gets the privilige package. Nothing can affect his opinion.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

A line right out of a documentary for the nay-sayers:

"_In 1918 it [the flu] killed over 50 milliion people, but we didn't even have planes, and we didn't have people travelling from Asia to North America on a daily basis, we didn't have factory farms with thousands of pigs and thousands of chickens. But now we do. So, it could be hundreds of millions of people that would die from the next pandemic if it were as contagious as the H1N1 in 1918._"

That statement applies to now as COVID-19 keeps on spreading.

Very early this morning, we had 35,224 confirmed infections in the US. Only 12 hours later, we have 41,708. In contrast, during the same time period: South Korea had zero new confirmed infections, and China had only 42 new confirmed cases.

China and South Korea have (so far) been way ahead of others in containment and response. Washington is still fumbling around and scratching its head, while the outbreak in the US still continues on an ever increasing scale. Heck, look at us arguing about it on here, it's pathetic.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> A line right out of a documentary for the nay-sayers:
> 
> "_In 1918 it [the flu] killed over 50 milliion people, but we didn't even have planes, and we didn't have people travelling from Asia to North America on a daily basis, we didn't have factory farms with thousands of pigs and thousands of chickens. But now we do. So, it could be hundreds of millions of people that would die from the next pandemic if it were as contagious as the H1N1 in 1918._"
> 
> ...


lol you're comparing 16,365 deaths to 50,000,000 deaths ?

you have no credibility

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
the only reason this country is in a panic is because of the fear mongers like you and the fact that they have completely overblown this flu season by shutting down the country for literally nothing


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Time to ignore the virus-spreading idiots.


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm against the aid that's coming, but I will cash that check, and STILL be against the cash bailouts going to every American myself.
> 
> Hard to you to believe that what is best for one self-intrests at the cost of others is not moraly right.


So what are you saying? Are the big Corporations the ones deserving of a bailout whilst all the hard working people of this country just lose their dwellings n nomes n slowly starve? 
What self interest do you speak of? 
Which one is not morally right? 
Tell us something that proves you know anything.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TCar said:


> Hope he gets well so we can ridicule him further in the future.


He's a very respectable US Senator. Please show respect.

Thank you



Truelytcufrebu said:


> So what are you saying? Are the big Corporations the ones deserving of a bailout whilst all the hard working people of this country just lose their dwellings n nomes n slowly starve?
> What self interest do you speak of?
> Which one is not morally right?
> Tell us something that proves you know anything.


Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> He's a very respectable US Senator. Please show respect.


He's an imbecile. While he was waiting for the results of his test, he was using the Congressional gym. Nice touch that I'm sure his colleagues really appreciated. He wouldn't have taken the test unless he had reason to think he might have exposed, and that he had something to worry about. But until he knew for sure, he saw no reason to err on the side of caution, and avoid risking exposure to others.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> He's an imbecile. While he was waiting for the results of his test, he was using the Congressional gym. Nice touch that I'm sure his colleagues really appreciated. He wouldn't have taken the test unless he had reason to think he might have exposed, and that he had something to worry about. But until he knew for sure, he saw no reason to err on the side of caution, and avoid risking exposure to others.


Being he's a great Senator, going to give him the full benefit of the doubt. No problem.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Gee, where are the "it's just the flu" nay-sayers now?? Today ALONE we had over 1200 deaths in the US.

Oops, my mistake... I put them on ignore.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol you're comparing 16,365 deaths to 50,000,000 deaths ?


The 50 million started with one.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The 50 million started with one.


don't even try to compare the Spanish Flu with the Covid19 common flu bug

https://www.acep.org/how-we-serve/s...-influenza-pandemic-a-united-states-timeline/
it's a real pandemic versus a fake pandemic where they have to use deaths by other illnesses of which they say was simply "linked" with Covid19....not that Covid19 actually caused the actual death of the person


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Final tally: 1344 coronavirus deaths, just on Saturday. And the rates of infections and deaths are both rising daily.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Final tally: 1344 coronavirus deaths, just on Saturday. And the rates of infections and deaths are both rising daily.


that's 'cause anyone that dies they are "linking" it to Covid19

the numbers are bs


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's not even as bad as the common flu.
> 
> The common flu kills 55,572 each year. That's 153 people each day.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this post. This post has not aged well and it is only just over a week old. 
Over 2000 died yesterday 4/4/20... 
9458 dead so far and over 335,000 confirmed cases as of 4/5/20
We are on track to hit 12000 total dead by Tuesday April 7th.

We should hit 18000 dead by Thursday (I hope as that would be a significant slow down from every 2.3 days for each Doubling) but I keep being overly optimistic as I was hoping we wouldn't top 10,000 before the morning news on Monday.



uberdriverfornow said:


> that's 'cause anyone that dies they are "linking" it to Covid19
> 
> the numbers are bs


Not how that works. 
They have to have had a positive test AND died of complications related to Known COVID Symptoms.

What isn't being done as it isn't required yet are post mortem testing on patients that had not had Covid19... Some are but not all. 
And that means some are slipping through.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yeah, this post. This post has not aged well and it is only just over a week old.
> Over 2000 died yesterday 4/4/20...
> 9458 dead so far and over 335,000 confirmed cases as of 4/5/20
> We are on track to hit 12000 total dead by Tuesday April 7th.
> ...


even with them "linking" all deaths to Covid19 they still won't have the same amount of numbers that the common flu kills

not only that, but Covid19 would have to far outnumber the 55,672 deaths that the common flu kills each year before becoming a real pandemic

so let me know when we got 200,000 deaths in the US



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yeah, this post. This post has not aged well and it is only just over a week old.
> Over 2000 died yesterday 4/4/20...
> 9458 dead so far and over 335,000 confirmed cases as of 4/5/20
> We are on track to hit 12000 total dead by Tuesday April 7th.
> ...


they aren't testing all deaths, they are just automatically "linking" it to Covid19


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Was Senator Paul against funding the CDC?

I don't really understand the point of this thread.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

doggerel said:


> Was Senator Paul against funding the CDC?
> 
> I don't really understand the point of this thread.


Here, let me explain it for you...
Republican-BAD
Democrat-GOOD


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Want to go for a swim


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's 'cause anyone that dies they are "linking" it to Covid19
> 
> the numbers are bs


After some time, you just have to look at excess mortality. Those figures are looking bad for Italy; such that the coronavirus death rate might be as high as twice or more what has been officially reported.

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/a...ly-shows-we-may-be-underestimating-death-toll
And China, who knows?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

We deserve the funding as Americans because we paid our taxes. It’s our money .


----------

